# How much Hay should I buy for winter?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have two ND does - almost 6 months old. In the 15 weeks they have been home they have eaten maybe half of a bale of hay. I'm trying to plan for winter and I don't want to run out in March, but should 3 bales be enough for just two goats?

They also get about 2 cups of Dumor goat pellets every day.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you talking round bales or square bales?  I assume round since it's been 15 weeks.   If round, then yes. 3-4 bales will probably get you through the winter just fine.  Goats are very addictive though so the real question is, are 2 ND's enough goats to get YOU through the winter


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 18, 2011)

Actually - no square bales. They are about three feet long  - large bales. The girls have about .75 on an acre to browse on and love the large cottonwood leaves. So they are not eating much hay now. But when the leaves are gone they will have no choice.

2 goats will have to be enough for now, we'll breed the girls early spring then probably keep a couple babies.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

I went through 1 1/2 bales a day last winter for 9 pygmies and 1 llama.  They also had access to browse on nice days.

eta: that would be large square bales


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 18, 2011)

A half a bale - full bale a week per goat is what you can figure in the winter. They will eat more when it's cold and have nothing to graze on.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I have two ND does - almost 6 months old. *In the 15 weeks they have been home they have eaten maybe half of a bale of hay*. I'm trying to plan for winter and I don't want to run out in March, but should 3 bales be enough for just two goats?
> 
> They also get about 2 cups of Dumor goat pellets every day.


I had this same experience.  I was constantly in touch with my breeder because I was concerned about how little they were eating.   They would not touch the coastal hay I bought.  I bought from 3 different feed stores thinking it was bad hay.  I ended up using it as bedding for the shelter.  I then decided to just fork out the $ and buy alfalfa.  It wasn't expensive considering I only went through one small bale of alfalfa in 3 months.  They got 1/2 cup Noble Goat, each, 2x a day.  They did not lose condition so I just let it ride.  I do let them out to browse for a couple of hours.  They seem happy and healthy.  Now they eat more in the last couple of months but it still goes a long way.  I just assumed ND don't eat as much???


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 18, 2011)

shawn MN said:
			
		

> A half a bale - full bale a week per goat is what you can figure in the winter. They will eat more when it's cold and have nothing to graze on.


You can't be serious! Ok - Nigerian Dwarf Goats - Not Horses! If the girls each eat a bale a week I'll eat my hat. 

They hay they are currently eating came from the breeder. They were eating it before I brought them home so I didn't want to switch on them right away. I'll be getting good alfalfa hay for them this winter, but I didn't want to buy too much, or run out and them not be able to get more.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 18, 2011)

My small goats are eating more of the hay I have now than my big goats do.   It may be that they are filling up on pasture but if you are talking about the 50lb (roughly) square bales they will go through a LOT more than 3 bales for the winter.   

I average a bale a week per goat during the winter.   If you are talking about the LARGE square bales that one person can't lift by themselves that are 3ft x 3ft x 3ft then it would be different.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 18, 2011)

ok - so two bales per week for 20 weeks give or take the Ohio weather. Holy Goat Berries - that will be a lot of poop!


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 18, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> ok - so two bales per week for 20 weeks give or take the Ohio weather. Holy Goat Berries - that will be a lot of poop!


Seeeee?  lol I wasn't kidding.[


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> ok - so two bales per week for 20 weeks give or take the Ohio weather. Holy Goat Berries - that will be a lot of poop!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Sep 19, 2011)

For our goats here in the south with our (winters) we calculate about 30 round bales (1100lbs) to make it to the first cutting of the next season with about 15 adult does eating it. Then we have another 9 goats, babies and bucks that will eat a roll a month.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 20, 2011)

Ravens Haven said:
			
		

> For our goats here in the south with our (winters) we calculate about 30 round bales (1100lbs) to make it to the first cutting of the next season with about 15 adult does eating it. Then we have another 9 goats, babies and bucks that will eat a roll a month.


I would take it from those figures that the goats don't have winter forage available to them. One advantage we have living in a mountain valley is highly reduced winter feed costs.


----------



## sawfish99 (Sep 20, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> shawn MN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In CT winter, our horses go through about 1/2-3/4 of a bale, per horse, per day.  So you are basically talking about 1-2 flakes of hay per goat, per day.  

So buy yourself 12 bales and see how it goes.  If you have a decent hay supplier, they won't run out through the winter.


----------



## melody (Sep 25, 2011)

I am getting ready for a southern WA state winter with my first family of 2 sheep and 2 ND goats. The woman I bought the goats from recommended against alfalfa for the goats...said it messes up their digestive system???
Please advise as I want my family healthy and happy this winter.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 25, 2011)

We feed alfalfa mix hay to our dairy herd all through the winter. If you check around the forum you will find alfalfa pellet and cube is common in the ration.


----------

